# 64Vintage



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be a mil surplus generator what I've had fer a very long spell. Dug it outa storage and get her up an running. 3KW which ain't huge, but she'll run enough stuff when needed. Nice thin bout these it takes a nuke ta knock em outa service!

This en served on the Mississippi locks and dams. There was 4 a these at each location runnin the gates.


The old girl weighs a ton! Will be addin a additional muffler ta hep with the racket. Was a ford starter added ta it so it be electric start.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

What type/kind of motor does it have.

Any labels/tags on it?

That is a beast.




Jim


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Big single cylinder Wisconsin. Don't remember what brand the generator be right off hand, weren't a modern brand. Guessing they was mostly mil contract stuff. 

This en can be wired 110 1 ph, 220 1 ph and 220 3 ph.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah, them old single cyl Wisconsin's were tough.

I had an old Bolens lawn tractor with a 12 hp Wisconsin, the motor was still going strong when the rest of the machine died.



Jim


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Wisconsin Engine? Don't worry about losing it to catastrophic mechanical failure...do your regular PMs and it will outlive most of us. I've seen old farm machines (windrowers, mainly, and a few smaller combines), even some old crude oil pumps for direct-pipeline transport from oil well tank batteries...all powdered by V-4 Wisconsin engines..gasoline on the mobile equipment and propane conversions on the stationary engines. Those engines were older than dirt and still chugging away like they were just broke-in. The stationary propane-burners were all high-hour engines...lots of run time...over 10K hrs, easily. A good look on the case flanges and you could tell they'd never been opened, unless someone did a really good job of matching slightly faded paint colors, that is. The single plunger engines may not be quite as durable, but most models of Wisconsin engines I've seen are industrial rated. I know they can dump out some serious torque when called upon to do so and shake it off like it's just another day at work...not many gassers or LPG burners can say that...that's the job for a diesel.

I've heard that Kohler built pretty solid engines back in the day, as well, but I never saw much of them except on some lawn/garden tractors. The newer Kohler engines? I haven't heard much about them...saw an ad here or there for generators paired with a Kohler...looked tempting, but the rated noise levels would have been deafening. Hopefully they've held their manufacturing to the same standards as in previous generations.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

This could be a cool thread...

Hang onto those old Wisconsin, Kohler , Onan ,,and others..

May be converted to propane ..???
May need one for a rainy day ..???






JIm


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got a two cylinder onan converted ta propane and a 4 cylinder Hercules flat head generator what will be worked on this winter. The Hercules carb got busted and outrageous ta replace. That will be converted ta LP and natural gas fer a home standby unit.


----------

